# salut les macintosheurs



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

jsui une amie de Appleman (vous voyiez pa ki c? bon ben tant pis! il vient de tps en tps) et je sui pa trè calée informatik mais votre forum a lair sympa alors je vou fé un pti coucou!


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

Appleman...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah oui ça me dit quelque chose c'est pas le type qui vient des fois et qui post des messages ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon bah bienvenue Obiwana alors


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

merci


ça  a l'air sympa chez vous mais alors je comprend rien du tou


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

Bienvenue


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> 
> ça  a l'air sympa chez vous mais alors je comprend rien du tou



C'est normal, nous non plus, tu es bien partie


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

vous non plus ? au départ tu veux dire?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parce que la ça commence a devenir grave si au bout de 4000 messages et un gros squattage sur ce forum je supose ta tjs pa compris coment ça marche!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, nous non plus, tu es bien partie



Ah toi aussi! Je croyais que ça venait de moi!


----------



## Macthieu (22 Mai 2004)

il serait peut être temps que vous commencez à comprendre quelque chose de ces forums


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

JPTK gros vilain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ben salut miss, et va donc te présenter des Présentez-vous du forum vous êtes ici -&gt; x 

sinon, il n'y a qu'une seule chose à savoir dans ce forum: amok ne prend jamais de majuscule, jamais, même au début d'une phrase  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, vite la clé de la porte, viiiite


----------



## Macthieu (22 Mai 2004)

tu es suicidaire ou quoi??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







osez traiter Amok de cette façons est dengeureux


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

je compren pa vos blagues


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> JPTK gros vilain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'Amok AVEC la majuscule et Tibo aussi jeune impertinent


----------



## Macthieu (22 Mai 2004)

avec un peu de temps, tu comprendras


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> je compren pa vos blagues



comme le disais jaipatoukompri, nous non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais tu verras, très tu sauras comprendre sans comprendre


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> je compren pa vos blagues



Nous non plus.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> je compren pa vos blagues



comme le disais jaipatoukompri, nous non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais tu verras, très vite tu sauras comprendre sans comprendre


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> je compren pa vos blagues



Lis les forums un moment et tu commenceras à comprendre jeune newbie


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> JPTK gros vilain



Hè j'ai dit bonjour et bienvenue madame, c'est bien nan ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon, j'insiste je ne comprends toujours rien à ces forums, surtout le bar, c'est pour ça que je viens pas souvent, d'ailleurs en fait je ne suis pas là, ce n'est pas moi qui parle c'est un autre


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

st fous!


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

mademoiselle stp!


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

En fait faut faire semblant de comprendre et puis tu rajoutes des remarques censées être humoristiques comme je fais maintenant tu vois ?

Tu ponctues de 2 ou 3 smileys et si tu dis une bêtise, tu dis "ouai c'est bon je sors"


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> mademoiselle stp!



Mademoiselle pardon...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce sujet commence à me plaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

Ça fait toujours ça la première fois...Clique ici et tu comprendras


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> mademoiselle stp!



mdr, JPTK un peu de respect pour les nombreuses grenobloises du forum


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mdr, JPTK un peu de respect pour les nombreuses grenobloises du forum



Nombreuses ??? Sérieux ?? Et on fait rien ??


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

ah bon on est bcp deja?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nombreuses ??? Sérieux ?? Et on fait rien ??



Ben non  ils les laissent poster que veux-tu y faire... Leur grand coeur les perdra...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mai 2004)

A ma connaissance, deux


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

bon ben excusez moi mais je vou quitte deja  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a biento peu etr !


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

Ce fût bref mais intense !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ce fût bref mais intense !



Ça y est tu recommences


----------



## obiwana (22 Mai 2004)

c la chaleur qui le rend come ça le JPTK?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eh ben il est mal parti pour cet été!


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

Désolé, c'est tellement rare...


----------



## JPTK (22 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> c la chaleur qui le rend come ça le JPTK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouai jamais je passerais la canicule je crois


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'est tellement rare...



Et modeste avec ça!


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

Hello et bienvenue obiwana


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (22 Mai 2004)

Bah il a pas l'habitude, c trop peu fréquent chez lui de parler à une grenobloise newbie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Au fait, bonjour collègue


----------



## FANREM (22 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai jamais je passerais la canicule je crois


Pour ca, je ne m'inquete pas mais
Fais gaffe de pas finir comme le cardinal Danielou


----------



## Balooners (22 Mai 2004)

Bonjour et bienvenue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu verras, tu traînes un peu avec des malades, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 car là tu es dans le bar, mais tu verras dans les autres forums ils ne sont pas tous comme ça...quoi que... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais c'est incroyable, il y a de plus en plus de Grenoblois ici... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 à défaut de petits suisses


----------



## sweet (23 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> jsui une amie de Appleman (vous voyiez pa ki c? bon ben tant pis! il vient de tps en tps) et je sui pa trè calée informatik mais votre forum a lair sympa alors je vou fé un pti coucou!



Bonsoir et bienvenue Obiwana,

Obiwana Kenobi peut être !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez bonne continuation sur MacGé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Salutations, Chris.


----------



## obiwana (23 Mai 2004)

ben je compte pa allé ailleurs que ds le bar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 donc je vé forcément avoir cet unik image d'eux


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour ca, je ne m'inquete pas mais
> Fais gaffe de pas finir comme le cardinal Danielou



Conné po


----------



## obiwana (23 Mai 2004)

APPLEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!


----------



## squarepusher (23 Mai 2004)

Atta il arrive !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Laisse-le finir de manger !!!


----------



## obiwana (23 Mai 2004)

je seré deja couchée avt kil vienne!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

obiwana a dit:
			
		

> je seré deja couchée avt kil vienne!



je vois que tu sors d'after


----------



## obiwana (23 Mai 2004)

non non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



after shampoo peu etre mé c tou!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je sors?) 

enfin on parie kil ne voi pa ce message avt ce soir?


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> il n'y a qu'une seule chose à savoir dans ce forum: amok ne prend jamais de majuscule, jamais, même au début d'une phrase



Super, tu es au bord du gouffre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










PS: Il était prévu, si mes souvenirs sont exacts, que Mackie repeigne la salle de bannissement pendant la mise à jour des forums. Visiblement il ne l'a pas fait.


----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,

    C'est aussi sale que je l'imaginais. lol 

Mackie ? c'est le bigorneau qui dit jamais bonjour, et qui n'éxprime que des onomatoppées digne de Mars Attack ?

Salut. A+


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> (...) sinon, il n'y a qu'une seule chose à savoir dans ce forum: amok ne prend jamais de majuscule, jamais, même au début d'une phrase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui ça?


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi sale que je l'imaginais.



Et encore, tu n'as pas vu la salle de fermeture des sujets. C'est à croire que mackie y a fait son nid.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, tu n'as pas vu la salle de fermeture des sujets. C'est à croire que mackie y a fait son nid.



Mackie pond des ufs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je croyais plutôt qu'il tissait sa toile gluante sur les ailes de voiture...


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, je suis un nioubie, j'ai un iMac, je viens pas de Grenoble, mais pas loin, votre forum est super et vous êtes mes nouveaux amis, c'est vraiment trop cool !


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Mackie pond des ufs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas incompatible: regarde l'Alien: il bave, eructe, pond des oeufs et sa queue ne lui sert qu'a fouetter ce qui passe a sa portée, c'est tout notre mackie ca!


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas incompatible: regarde l'Alien: il bave, eructe, pond des oeufs et sa queue ne lui sert qu'a fouetter ce qui passe a sa portée, c'est tout notre mackie ca!



Mackie? Fouetter avec sa queue?... Je demande pas à voir... mais bon...


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas incompatible: regarde l'Alien: il bave, eructe, pond des oeufs et sa queue ne lui sert qu'a fouetter ce qui passe a sa portée, c'est tout notre mackie ca!



C'est une nouvelle variété d'ornythorinque ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Conné po



Un cas célèbre de mort en état d'épectase


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un cas célèbre de mort en état d'épectase



J'adore ce mot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félix Faure, président de la république Française de 1906 à 1913 en est un autre exemple. Les hommes politiques français de l'époque ayant souvent le bon mot au bon moment, Georges Clémenceau eut à l'annonce de la mort du brave Félix cette phrase célèbre : "il a voulu vivre comme César, il est mort Pompée..."


----------



## FANREM (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est une nouvelle variété d'ornythorinque ?


Ca s'ecrit pas Ornithorynque ?


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Ca s'ecrit pas Ornithorynque ?



Y en a un qui suit


----------



## FANREM (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un cas célèbre de mort en état d'épectase


Pour tous ceux qui auraient du mal a suivre  un lien utile


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Y en a un qui suit



Je dirais même mieux : ornithorhynque !

(le suffixe -rhynque signifiant bec, comme dans, euh, ornitorhynque et plein d'autres noms d'animaux à bec, surtout préhistoriques)

(par contre, j'aurais bien enlevé le h de ornitho-, mais après vérification, on le laisse)


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux qui auraient du mal a suivre



Excellent! J'aurais appris  (au moins) un truc aujourd'hui:

(...) "_L'épectase est à l'origine un terme religieux désignant l'état de la personne tendue de tout son être (d'où la racine grecque épecteinomenos) vers le progrès et l'accomplissement personnel au sens religieux, naturellement.
C'est l'église catholique qui, pour expliquer les conditions douteuses de la mort du Cardinal Daniélou en compagnie d'une prostituée, précisa que c'est "dans l'épectase de l'Apôtre qu'il est allé à la rencontre du Dieu Vivant."
Et c'est le Canard Enchaîné qui, faisant ses choux gras de ce bon mot, mis le terme épectase à toutes les sauces, au point qu'aujourd'hui, _[on en oublie]_ le vrai sens.
C'est donc un comble de voir que les galéjades nées de la (très belle) mort du Cardinal Daniélou ont transformé un état d'extase religieuse en mort "crapuleuse" ..._"


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Salut Obiwana de Grenoble..bienvenue dans le monde enchanté du bar....au programme ...orgies...bon mots ...beuveries....philo....
leçon n° 1 : l'epectase.....
Maîîître AMOK (tout en majuscule, respect de l'âge et du pouvoir oblige  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...demonstration svp !


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Maîîître AMOK (tout en majuscule, respect de l'âge et du pouvoir oblige
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour une démo de l'epectase,  je préfère attendre encore un peu. Parce que là, tout de suite, cela plongerait les enquéteurs dans la perplexité : "_Ce n'était pas un suicide, il était seul dans la pièce et avait l'arme du crime à (dans) la main_". Cherchez l'erreur!


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour une démo de l'epectase,  je préfère attendre encore un peu



bon alors rien qu'un bout alors ...le meilleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







..et puis n'attends pas trop ....qui sait ..ça epectasera plus du tout


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Super, tu es au bord du gouffre



Salut, L'amok, juste un petit coucou depuis mon refuge à l'Ambassade de Norvège à Berne. C'est très joli et ils m'ont filé une IP diplomatique


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, L'amok, juste un petit coucou depuis mon refuge à l'Ambassade de Norvège de Berne. C'est très joli et ils m'ont filé une IP diplomatique


----------



## FANREM (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (...) "_L'épectase est à l'origine un terme religieux désignant l'état de la personne tendue de tout son être (d'où la racine grecque épecteinomenos) vers le progrès et l'accomplissement personnel au sens religieux, naturellement.
> C'est l'église catholique qui, pour expliquer les conditions douteuses de la mort du Cardinal Daniélou en compagnie d'une prostituée, précisa que c'est "dans l'épectase de l'Apôtre qu'il est allé à la rencontre du Dieu Vivant."
> Et c'est le Canard Enchaîné qui, faisant ses choux gras de ce bon mot, mis le terme épectase à toutes les sauces, au point qu'aujourd'hui, _[on en oublie]_ le vrai sens.
> C'est donc un comble de voir que les galéjades nées de la (très belle) mort du Cardinal Daniélou ont transformé un état d'extase religieuse en mort "crapuleuse" ..._"


Quelle culture sur ces forums - Pas sur Pc qu'on verrait ca
                                                          Bernard Pivot


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, L'amok, juste un petit coucou depuis mon refuge à l'Ambassade de Norvège à Berne. C'est très joli et ils m'ont filé une IP diplomatique



...ça s'appelle faire acte d'allégeance...ou alors je m'y connais pas


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Salut, L'amok, juste un petit coucou depuis mon refuge à l'Ambassade de Norvège à Berne. C'est très joli et ils m'ont filé une IP diplomatique



Tu peux rire: j'ai laché "Mackie the Bot" à tes trousses. Il a le pif d'un pointer et se tamponne les amygdales de la diplomatie. Il va te choper par le fondement et te faire subir "la punition de l'iPod*" dont nous parlions hier!





* Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là, cette punition est la suivante:

- Après avoir attrapé un nioubie, vous lui trempez  les testicules dans un pot de peinture blanche.
- Une fois celle-ci sèche, lui introduire lesdits attributs chacun dans une oreille (vous pouvez intervertir droite/gauche si vous le souhaitez). Il faut bien tirer, mais c'est possible. Si vraiment ca craque, les faire tremper quelques minutes dans l'eau bouillante pour une meilleure élasticité de la peau.
- Ensuite le faire courir. L'impression qu'il a un iPod est renforcée par le fait qu'il chante a chaque pas effectué.

Des heures de fou rire garanties!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

Visuel, très visuel


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Pour ceux qui n'étaient pas là, cette punition est la suivante:
> 
> - Après avoir attrapé un nioubie, vous lui trempez  les testicules dans un pot de peinture blanche.
> - Une fois celle-ci sèche, lui introduire lesdits attributs chacun dans une oreille (vous pouvez intervertir droite/gauche si vous le souhaitez). Il faut bien tirer, mais c'est possible. Si vraiment ca craque, les faire tremper quelques minutes dans l'eau bouillante pour une meilleure élasticité de la peau.
> ...



On peut atteindre l'épectase, avec ça ?


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> fondement et te faire subir "la punition de l'iPod*" dont nous parlions hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








...mais ça peut pas marcher avec UNE nioubie (e) ça ????????


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...mais ça peut pas marcher avec UNE nioubie (e) ça ????????



Dans ce cas, Amok se dévoue pour fournir le matériel nécessaire


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Amok se dévoue pour fournir le matériel nécessaire



J'attends de voir ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Imagination quand tu nous tiens!


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Amok se dévoue pour fournir le matériel nécessaire








.....comment est-ce possible......?????????????????????????????


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rire: j'ai laché "Mackie the Bot" à tes trousses. Il a le pif d'un pointer et se tamponne les amygdales de la diplomatie. Il va te choper par le fondement et te faire subir "la punition de l'iPod*" dont nous parlions hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Amok se dévoue pour fournir le matériel nécessaire



...la peinture ..ça ok ...je comprends ....mais.......


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....comment est-ce possible......?????????????????????????????



C'est possible. Il faut bien tirer, mais c'est possible. Si ça craque, quelques minutes dans l'eau bouillante, et hop, le tour est joué.

(et en plus, si on s'y prend assez tôt, il peut même fournir la peinture blanche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut atteindre l'épectase, avec ça ?



Il y a eu des cas parmi les observateurs de la scène, oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas, Amok se dévoue pour fournir le matériel nécessaire



Non, on prend des oursins.


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais même mieux : ornithorhynque !
> 
> (le suffixe -rhynque signifiant bec, comme dans, euh, ornitorhynque et plein d'autres noms d'animaux à bec, surtout préhistoriques)



Je me rappelle du ramphorynque ou ramphorynchus pour faire savant (accessoirement, dixit le TLF c'est ornithorynque et pas ornithorhynque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) un reptile volant comme les ptérosaures et autres ptérodactyles (sans compter les ptéros de TheBig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (par contre, j'aurais bien enlevé le h de ornitho-, mais après vérification, on le laisse)



Ben oui : c'est un drôle d'oiseau (ornitho), cette bête, alors c'est les ornithologues qui s'en occupent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Tout ça vient du grec alors qu'on n'a jamais vu d'ornithorynque à Olympie, c'est un scandale !)


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, on prend des oursins.



..ben je sais pas si ça va plaire à la nioubie (e) de grenoble...


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben je sais pas si ça va plaire à la nioubie (e) de grenoble...



Tu as raison, et le temps étant court pour les tests, nous allons donc cumuler oursins + testicules pour voir si "ca plait".

Quelqu'un a vu Super?


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, et le temps étant court pour les tests, nous allons donc cumuler oursins + testicules pour voir si "ca plait".
> 
> Quelqu'un a vu Super?








 ...tu veux punir Obiwanna à coup de Mackie+oursins.....ben c plus du bizutage ça ....c'est une éxécution sommaire ....


----------



## Fulvio (25 Mai 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle du ramphorynque ou ramphorynchus pour faire savant (accessoirement, dixit le TLF c'est ornithorynque et pas ornithorhynque ) un reptile volant comme les ptérosaures et autres ptérodactyles (sans compter les ptéros de TheBig )








 T'es sûr pour le H de -r(h)ynque ? Tain, autant j'aurais pas songé à le mettre à ornit(h)o, autant à -r(h)ynque, il m'aurait paru indispensable... Foutus grecs, qui n'ont même pas vu de ramphorynque non plus (Marrant, c'est à celui-là que je pensais, quand je parlais d'animaux préhistorique à bec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bon, j'échange le H nomade d'ornithorynque contre le X invisible d'épectase, ça intéresse quelqu'un ? Si vous voulez, je vous cède aussi l'odanleu de oecuménique que je sais pas prononcer correctement.




			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui : c'est un drôle d'oiseau (ornitho), cette bête, alors c'est les ornithologues qui s'en occupent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..ben je sais pas si ça va plaire à la nioubie (e) de grenoble...



Tu sous-estimes le charme et le pouvoir de persuasion de l'Amok


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sous-estimes le charme et le pouvoir de persuasion de l'Amok



oui...certes...mais de là à accepter se faire greffer des oursins de marseille pour avoir le privilège d'entrer au bar ...je demande à voir


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> oui...certes...mais de là à accepter se faire greffer des oursins de marseille pour avoir le privilège d'entrer au bar ...je demande à voir



Je ne vous dis pas le nombre d'horreurs auxquelles vous échapez! Je m'auto-modère à fond là!


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vous dis pas le nombre d'horreurs auxquelles vous échapez! Je m'auto-modère à fond là!



.Laââââche !.......pas chiche


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .Laââââche !.......pas chiche



Il te dit qu'il est en plein burning! N'insiste pas où il va lâcher le frein et là...


----------



## Lila (25 Mai 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il te dit qu'il est en plein burning! N'insiste pas où il va lâcher le frein et là...



je demande à voir ...surtout hin hin


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mai 2004)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> je demande à voir ...surtout hin hin



Ah bon?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








PS: si tu vois tu me préviens


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux rire: j'ai laché "Mackie the Bot" à tes trousses. Il a le pif d'un pointer et se tamponne les amygdales de la diplomatie. Il va te choper par le fondement et te faire subir "la punition de l'iPod*" dont nous parlions hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Connais-tu le COMITE CONTRE amok? dit CCa?


----------



## macinside (3 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Connais-tu le COMITE CONTRE amok? dit CCa?



bon amok, sort l'artillerie


----------



## Amok (3 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Connais-tu le COMITE CONTRE amok? dit CCa?



Absolument pas mais tu vas probablement nous en dire plus. Vous vous réunissez dans des caves? Vous portez des cagoules? Il y a une carte de membre? Quelles sont les actions envisagées? Il faut être Suisse ou vous acceptez aussi les gens normaux?

[Private]
T'inquiètes, mon p'tit Mackie!

[/Private]


----------



## Foguenne (3 Juin 2004)

héhé, la résistance s'organise.     

Niark niark...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Absolument pas mais tu vas probablement nous en dire plus. Vous vous réunissez dans des caves? Vous portez des cagoules? Il y a une carte de membre? Quelles sont les actions envisagées? Il faut être Suisse ou vous acceptez aussi les gens normaux?
> 
> [Private]
> T'inquiètes, mon p'tit Mackie!
> ...



Je ne vais pas donner d'informations pouvant nuire à notre sécurité, donc pas de noms, de nombres de membres ou de signes de reconnaissance, mais je vais t'expliquer pourquoi tu dois prendre celà très au sérieux. 
Bien que polytoxicomane je reste néanmoins scientifique, et donc je m'entoure gentiment de généticiens. Pourquoi me diras-tu? Et bien un anonyme* sur iChat m'a gentiment glissé à l'oreille, en hurlant, qu'il y avait un peu de tes gênes dans au moins un des membres de macgé (je garde néanmoins le secret pour l'instant afin de le coincer, cf. plus bas  ). Fort de cette info, je préfère tester les autres (un cheveu ou des aveux complets suffisent), car autant s'attaquer globalement au problème plutôt que de se faire griller par un de tes clones après une victoire trop rapide.
De plus nous expérimentons actuellement quelque technique de camouflage de combat, dérivé de la relativité d'Einstein, qui postule que la masse déforme l'espace-temps. Pour ce faire nous nourissons un de nos combattant avec du carbone 13, isotope lourd de cet élément (non pas le 14, ca fait fluo dans la nuit) que nous introduisons dans des saucisses à griller (pratique pour une attaque massive aux AES). Augmentant ainsi sa drastiquement densité, les premiers effets sont concluant (il s'agit d'un modo suisse, anonyme, qui nous à démontré brillament qu'il vivait déjà 15 jours en avance sur "notre" temps, et pourtant cet habitant de la région lémanique n'en est qu'au milieu du traitement). 

Alors nous prend-tu toujours pour des rigolos?

*je préserve mes sources, mais son pseudo est dans ton post


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2004)

Ça fait quand même un peu peur tout ça !!  :affraid:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

Alors comme ça le Webo est sous carbone 13 et ça fait cet effet là   Fait attention qu'il ne commence pas à marcher à reculons ce serait gênant


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

ah mais j'ai dis anonyme


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ah mais j'ai dis anonyme



Mackie! Anonyme! Mais tu veux rire  il est connu jusque au Japon!  D'ailleurs il me semble qu'on le réclame là-bas,  à moins que tu veuilles aussi le piquer au carbone


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

Non pour lui je réserve des Leffe au carbone 12, pour qu'il flotte dans l'UltraFlood


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non pour lui je réserve des Leffe au carbone 12, pour qu'il flotte dans l'UltraFlood



Tu comptes donc envoyer la descendance de l'Amok au septième ciel?


----------



## naas (4 Juin 2004)

les zenfants, elle est partie depuis la page 2   et on est est à la page 6 ....:rateau:


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors nous prend-tu toujours pour des rigolos?



Loin de moi cette idée! 



(Quelqu'un a vu Mackie?!)


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> (Quelqu'un a vu Mackie?!)



Y a même pas son bot sur iChat, c'est dire, appelle les pompiers des fois qu'il peut plus descendre de l'arbre


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a même pas son bot sur iChat, c'est dire, appelle les pompiers des fois qu'il peut plus descendre de l'arbre



Un petit lancé de seringue hypodermique?


----------



## Amok (4 Juin 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Y a même pas son bot sur iChat, c'est dire, appelle les pompiers des fois qu'il peut plus descendre de l'arbre



Pas de soucis; je l'ai retrouvé entre temps et il a gagné un iPod de fabrication perso à la tombola Amok. Si vous le voyez passer en courant sur la pointe des pieds ne vous inquietez pas, il danse le moon walk


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de soucis; je l'ai retrouvé entre temps et il a gagné un iPod de fabrication perso à la tombola Amok. Si vous le voyez passer en courant sur la pointe des pieds ne vous inquietez pas, il danse le moon walk


----------

